# Welch's white grape,pear&apple juice wine.



## hedgerow-wine (Nov 24, 2012)

I got 2lt of welch's juice Free





ingredients for 1 gallon.
1lt-welch's white grape,pear&apple juice.
1lt-white grape juice.
800g-white sugar.
1tsp-yeast.
1tsp-yeast nutrient
water.
can  tell me if they have made wine from welch's juice.


----------

